# Circuito para medir corriente de motor DC



## jomaza (Nov 10, 2008)

Buenas, necesito saber si alguien me puede colaborar con un circuito para medir la corriente de un motor DC de 40Kw. Muchas gracias a las personas que me puedan colaborar


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 11, 2008)

Bueno, el circuito a emplear va a depender de unos cuantos factores: precio, resolución necesaria, exactitud en la medida (% de error), que magnitud de corriente se mide, con que estás excitando al motor, que elementos de control tenés a disposición (PLC, un microcontrolador, o lo hace el mismo driver del motor).

Te dejo un par de links donde se habla del tema, y un .doc mío

Nota de aplicación de microchip Motor Control Sensor Feedback Circuits .

Nota de aplicación de Maxim: High-Side Current-Sense Measurement: Circuits and Principles

Saludos


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Una solución rápida que se me ocurre en este momento es armar una bobina y un sensor hall A3516LUA (tipo "ratiometric"). Este sensor es alimentado con 5 volts y en ausencia de campo magnético entrega un voltaje de 2.5 volts. En función del campo magnético al que se acerca varia su salida según la intensidad y el tipo de polo (SUR<+> NORTE<->). Si consideramos que la bobina generará un campo en función de la corriente que la cruce y que ese campo a su vez hara que el sensor genere un voltaje, entonces solo hará falta realizar una serie de lecturas para encontrar la calibración. Este circuito tendría la ventaja de que el sensor estaría galvánicamente aislado de cualquier elemento de potencia y por tanto su aplicación es segura. Solo la bobina debe conectarse en serie con el motor.

Voy a hacer algunas pruebas y luego las añadiré a este post. De hecho me gusta incluso para hacer mediciones en resistencia calefactoras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

También puedes medir la corriente "Sin Nada", empleas alguno de los cables de alimentación que van al motor como resistencia "shunt", tomas tensión entre 2 puntos y este cable que será función de la corriente que circula.
Solo habrá que amplificar este valor de tensión a un valor que te sirva a tu medición


----------



## borodelostoldos (Oct 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También puedes medir la corriente "Sin Nada", empleas alguno de los cables de alimentación que van al motor como resistencia "shunt", tomas tensión entre 2 puntos y este cable que será función de la corriente que circula.
> Solo habrá que amplificar este valor de tensión a un valor que te sirva a tu medición



El problema con este método (y cualquier shunt en general), es el ruido que genera un motor DC, especialmente si tiene escobillas. No es sencillo tunear los filtros necesarios para tomar una medición correcta. 

Por otro lado, alguien sabe de algún relé con corte por corriente máxima? Necesito que el corte sea rápido, con lo cual no me sirven en general las protecciones térmicas. La aplicación busca cortar la alimentación cuando llega a un valor de torque buscado. Sería útil que ademas sea inversor de giro. 
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

Mirá , existen las llaves termo*magnéticas* para DC , que además llevan otra minillave (5 A) inversora para indicadores , alarma o apagar primario de la fuente.

El tema es que son muy caras y tenés que pedirlas afuera , ni se te ocurra traer Chinas 

Yo he  usado de las de 220 V sin problemas 

Interruptores Termomagnéticos en Corriente *...* - Siemens

Y aqui un debate de náutica :

http://foros.cibernautica.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9516

Saludos !


----------



## borodelostoldos (Oct 2, 2014)

Lo que ando buscando es más parecido a esto:
http://www.emphatec.com/docs/330013ds.pdf

o bien a este que tiene varios canales pero no es regulable:
http://www.emphatec.com/docs/330034ds.pdf

algo más simple con esa funcionalidad? y que se encuentre en Arg?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

De que voltaje es el motor ?


----------



## borodelostoldos (Oct 2, 2014)

El motor es de 24V. 
El corte de corriente tendría que ser regulable entre 2 y 5A.
El reseteo del corte tendría que ser activado remotamente desde una DO de 24V de un PLC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

Fijate éste ! :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132025/


----------



## borodelostoldos (Oct 2, 2014)

muy bueno! 
voy a ver la forma de hacer que el corte sea regulable, hay que cambiar la resistencia que dispara el transistor por un pote.
y después adaptar los niveles de tensión para poder resetear desde el PLC. Puede ser optoacoplada esa entrada y problema resuelto. 
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

borodelostoldos dijo:


> voy a ver la forma de hacer que el corte sea regulable !


 
¡ Ya                            lo es !


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 2, 2014)

hola a todos:



> Por otro lado, alguien sabe de algún relé con corte por corriente máxima? Necesito que el corte sea rápido, con lo cual no me sirven en general las protecciones térmicas. La aplicación busca cortar la alimentación cuando llega a un valor de torque buscado. Sería útil que ademas sea inversor de giro.
> Gracias!



y el motor es de qué tensión?
usas un rectificador o alimentas directo desde CC?

y tienes acceso al campo? si así lo es, para invertir el giro, basta con invertir la polaridad del campo porque es más sencillo a causa de la baja corriente de este.
siempre con la preocupación de nunca desconectar el campo mientras la armadura está energizada: lo que se traduce en desconectar la armadura mientras se invierte la polaridad del campo.


----------

